# Sanremo 2018: i cantanti in gara



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

In Sarà Sanremo, programma andato in onda la sera di venerdì 15 dicembre su Rai 1 e condotto da Claudia Gerini e Federico Russo, sono stati annunciati i nomi di tutti i *cantanti in gara*, sia i *Big*, che le *Nuove Proposte* che saliranno sul palco del *Festival di Sanremo 2018* con *Claudio Baglioni* direttore artistico che partirà il* 6 febbraio* e finirà il 10. Per selezionare le Nuove Proposte, è stata fatta una gara svoltasi nella trasmissione e dopo la qualificazione dei 6 cantanti tra i 16 che hanno partecipato, sono stati annunciati altri e due nomi provenienti da Area Sanremo (Leonardo Monteiro ed Alice Caioli).

I 20 big che parteciperanno al Festival di Sanremo 2018 saranno (elenco sotto spoiler):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Roby Facchinetti e Riccardo Fogli – Il segreto del tempo 

Nina Zilli – Senza appartenere 

The Kolors – Frida 

Diodato e Roy Paci – Adesso 

Mario Biondi – Rivederti 

Luca Barbarossa – Passame er sale 

Lo Stato Sociale – Una vita in vacanza 

Annalisa – Il mondo prima di te 

Giovanni Caccamo – Eterno 

Enzo Avitabile con Peppe Servillo – Il coraggio di ogni giorno 

Ornella Vanoni con Bungaro e Pacifico – Imparare ad amarsi 

Renzo Rubino – Custodire 

Noemi – Non smettere mai di cercarmi 

Ermal Meta e Fabrizio Moro – Non mi avete fatto niente 

Le Vibrazioni – Così sbagliato 

Ron – Almeno pensami 

Max Gazzè – La leggenda di Cristalda e Pizzomunno 

Decibel – Lettera dal duca 

Red Canzian – Ognuno ha il suo racconto 

Elio e le Storie Tese – Arrivedorci



I nomi delle 8 proposte e le relative canzoni:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lorenzo Baglioni – Il congiuntivo

Mirkoeilcane – Stiamo tutti bene

Eva – Cosa ti salverà

Giulia Casieri – Come stai

Mudimbi – Il mago

Ultimo – Il ballo delle incertezze

Leonardo Monteiro – Bianca

Alice Caioli – Specchi rotti


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Lo stato sociale ????????

Hahahahahah hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahahahaha

Una vita a parlare male della Tv della musica di massa e poi vanno a partecipare al talent per vecchi più finto della storia ??? 

Rido malissimo .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo stato sociale ????????
> 
> Hahahahahah hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


Spero ricevano una tranvata al televoto e finiscano ultimi, li ho notati in tv al concerto del primo maggio e da quello che ho visto e sentito sono scarsissimi e pure arroganti, ma fanno presa perché parlano di "sinistra" e mandano a quel paese Salvini, quindi per i cciovani alternativi vanno bene. I The Kolors, per dire, sono Mozart al confronto. 

Così come quello delle nuove proposte, Mirkoeilcane che fino a ieri sera non sapevo chi fosse. Un altro stonatissimo (un cane, appunto) e fuori tempo, ma applaudito dal pubblico telecomandato e dalla giuria corrotta solo perché la """canzone""" parlava di immigrazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dai nomi l'orientamento politico-artistico della prossima edizione mi sembra già ultra evidente. Vicinissima alle elezioni oltretutto.

Le tentano proprio tutte.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo stato sociale ????????
> 
> Hahahahahah hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahahahaha
> 
> ...



Solo perché sono in quel 10% di cantanti che non sono sotto contratto dalle 4 case discografiche grosse


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

Questa è sempre più roba da comunisti col Patek Philippe.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Cioè ditemi se si può sentire sta roba... Però per la giuria e per il populino è stata bellissima, perché parla dei migranti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo stato sociale ????????
> 
> Hahahahahah hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahahahaha
> 
> ...



la cosiddetta musica indie di oggi

Più che altro a leggere i nomi mi pare di essere ritornati agli anni 70-80. Mioddio che schifezza, se è questo quello che offre il panorama italiano musicale stiamo freschi


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ne abbiamo parlato altre 300 volte , se noi del settore scriviamo roba diversa e roba impegnata non la vogliono e non la suonano. 

Se scriviamo un testo impegnato .. “ non va bene , la gente non vuole pensare “ . 

Oramai anche la musica è pilotata verso un appiattimento di valori .


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè ditemi se si può sentire sta roba... Però per la giuria e per il populino è stata bellissima, perché parla dei migranti.



E quest'altro da dove è uscito? IL CANE dovrebbe pisciargli in bocca mentre "canta".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè ditemi se si può sentire sta roba... Però per la giuria e per il populino è stata bellissima, perché parla dei migranti.



Ok, il cane lo abbiamo sentito. Un video di Mirko ce l'hai?


----------



## Raryof (16 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè ditemi se si può sentire sta roba... Però per la giuria e per il populino è stata bellissima, perché parla dei migranti.



Licitra o i Maneskin all'eurovision non andavano bene? ma che è 'sta roba? è uno scherzo?
Ho visto la lista dei cantanti, manca solo Orietta Berti e Pippo Baudo alla conduzione.


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2017)

per Annalisa lo vedrei volentieri


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Licitra o i Maneskin all'eurovision non andavano bene? ma che è 'sta roba? è uno scherzo?
> Ho visto la lista dei cantanti, manca solo Orietta Berti e Pippo Baudo alla conduzione.


Non è l'eurovision (lì lo sbatterebbero fuori a calci nel sedere), è Sarà Sanremo di ieri, il titolo del video è errato. E dopo che ha """cantato""", anzi abbaiato, lo hanno accolto con una standing ovation ed il pieno dei voti della giuria con tanto di complimenti di Salvatores che era uno dei giudici ed ora questo accattone porterà tale obrobrio al Festival vero e proprio nella gara delle nuove proposte. Il tutto solo perché il testo parlava di un migrante che racconta la sua storia con tanto di riferimento al mare, i barconi ecc.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2017)

si criticava tanto i sanremo di carlo conti, ma almeno lì c'era un pò di tutto, si cercava di accontentare a livello generazionale un pò tutte le età.

baglioni ha messo assieme un cast pessimo, vince il vecchiume.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si criticava tanto i sanremo di carlo conti, ma almeno lì c'era un pò di tutto, si cercava di accontentare a livello generazionale un pò tutte le età.
> 
> baglioni ha messo assieme un cast pessimo, vince il vecchiume.


Carlo Conti il suo lavoro lo sa fare bene. Certo, può risultare troppo nazionalpopolare (ma lo devi essere se vuoi fare successo in un'ammiraglia) per alcuni, ma i risultati li porta sempre a casa ed è ormai il vero uomo di punta della Rai, come la De Filippi per Mediaset e non a caso è nata un'amicizia tra i due che fa comodo ad entrambe le reti. Quest'anno, inoltre, da direttore artistico è riuscito a riportare in auge lo Zecchino d'oro, e non era facile, dopo che le scorse edizioni, in particolare quella del 2016 (la meno seguita di sempre), sono state dei flop assoluti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Livello alla San Remo di oggi...nuovi indegni e vecchi bolliti..

Si vivrà tutto sul duello tra Ex Pooh


----------



## cubase55 (18 Dicembre 2017)

E un bel Sanremo dato in mano a Renzo Arbore? ( genio e improvvisazione?)


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> E un bel Sanremo dato in mano a Renzo Arbore? ( genio e improvvisazione?)


Ed ancora oggi garanzia di idee e di ascolti. Vedasi il successo della celebrazione ai 30 anni di Indietro Tutta andata in onda lo scorso mercoledì che ha battuto pure Bonolis su Canale 5. Grande Arbore, l'ho visto dal vivo quest'anno perché è venuto nel mio paese assieme all'Orchestra Italiana (pazzesca quest'ultima).


----------

